# Low cost prescription glasses



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you don't mind plastic lenses, yea it's certainly something to look at. I need some low cost glasses till I can afford better ones....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I bought a pair from Zenni a couple of years ago, when the thread was still in the 15+ pages. I got them as a back up, but they ended up being the default, so I was really happy about them and got compliments about them all the time.

The prescription part is the easy part, the hard part is the PD distance, but if you have a recent prescription lenses made, they usually write down the PD, so you can just use that.

I just got mine to try them out, and was pretty happy with Zenni. I also tried getting RX sunglasses from Goggles4u, and they made me dizzy so I never wore them, plus the grinding wasn't the nicest, lots of white marks around the lens, so I guess they don't polish properly. Give it try, the worst is you wasted $30, or you can get a decent pair of glasses for $30


----------



## withwap (Jul 5, 2008)

MasterBlaster said:


> I see this long thread on RFD:
> 
> Other - Prescription Eyeglasses for just over $30 shipped - RedFlagDeals.com Forums
> 
> ...


SuperEyeSpex.ca optical is the best with lowest cost of prescription glasses in Canada. What differentiate them from other online optical store is you can try the glasses on by going to their office based in Mississauga. :::: SuperEyeSpex.com ::::

I ordered my glasses from them and they were great. They saved me over $400 on my Chanel prescription glasses. Check them out


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

withwap said:


> SuperEyeSpex.ca optical is the best with lowest cost of prescription glasses in Canada. What differentiate them from other online optical store is you can try the glasses on by going to their office based in Mississauga. :::: SuperEyeSpex.com ::::
> 
> I ordered my glasses from them and they were great. They saved me over $400 on my Chanel prescription glasses. Check them out


One of the most sincere spam moments I have ever read.

Now, go play in the traffic, would you?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

C'mon SINC--you don't want to buy glasses with the brand name "Looky?"


----------



## withwap (Jul 5, 2008)

SINC said:


> One of the most sincere spam moments I have ever read.
> 
> Now, go play in the traffic, would you?



This is not a spam. They are fairly new company and you cant judge the product of a company by the amount of traffic on their site. Go play with the traffic of their .com website. :::: SuperEyeSpex.com :::: . They were previously using the .com domain. They extended to .ca last month to enable all Canadians to know all prices are in Canadian dollar.

Dont be ignorant buddy


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

dona83 said:


> If you don't mind plastic lenses, yea it's certainly something to look at. I need some low cost glasses till I can afford better ones....


Plastic lenses are the more pricey kind. Glass lenses are heavier, thus cheaper. I bought some frames from ebay on the cheap, and filled them at a local laboratory for $30 a pair. The prices on frames at the optical chains is unbelievable, just gouging. You pay hundreds for the designer name, and they're all made in China.


----------



## withwap (Jul 5, 2008)

MissGulch said:


> Plastic lenses are the more pricey kind. Glass lenses are heavier, thus cheaper. I bought some frames from ebay on the cheap, and filled them at a local laboratory for $30 a pair. The prices on frames at the optical chains is unbelievable, just gouging. You pay hundreds for the designer name, and they're all made in China.


You correct, i totally aggree. My chanel 2118HB model cost $550 in one of the optical stores, i contacted supereyespex.ca and they got it for me at $270. Even cheaper than the ones i found on ebay and on the net.

The store prices are ridiculous and i will never buy from the store again.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

withwap said:


> This is not a spam. They are fairly new company and you cant judge the product of a company by the amount of traffic on their site. Go play with the traffic of their .com website. :::: SuperEyeSpex.com :::: . They were previously using the .com domain. They extended to .ca last month to enable all Canadians to know all prices are in Canadian dollar.
> 
> Dont be ignorant buddy


From the content of your post, you obviously joined for the sole reason of promoting their web site for the free advertising, and likely only after a search on glasses brought you here.

My name's not buddy, by the way.

Only someone who _is_ ignorant would believe your story.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That web site is unbelievable. It barely works, half the links are dead and they deal in some brand called "Looky." There are links to articles in British newspapers. When you click on "view our office" you see nothing. 

So what kind of Mac do you own withwap?


----------



## withwap (Jul 5, 2008)

Macfury said:


> That web site is unbelievable. It barely works, half the links are dead and they deal in some brand called "Looky." There are links to articles in British newspapers. When you click on "view our office" you see nothing.
> 
> So what kind of Mac do you own withwap?


With all the technicle issue of the website , you can contact the company regarding those errors, all am saying is pretty simple and clear, they have excellent deals. BY the way Looky glasses and most of the glasses they have can be found in Great glasses optical store all around Ontario but for much higher prices.

They also carry lots of designers you just gotta contact them and ask. 

If you want to save money thats the spot but if you have money to waste then go ahead.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I note you did not answer the question withwap, so I will ask again, for Macfury, "What kind of Mac do you own?"


----------



## withwap (Jul 5, 2008)

SINC said:


> I note you did not answer the question withwap, so I will ask again, for Macfury, "What kindjj of Mac do you own?"


jkjnjnhjbhj


----------



## withwap (Jul 5, 2008)

SINC said:


> I note you did not answer the question withwap, so I will ask again, for Macfury, "What kind of Mac do you own?"


i dont use MAC i use windows Thank you very much


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

withwap said:


> I dont have time to be answering stupid and sarcastic questions..


Well a reply like that certainly confirms my first idea about your interest in this site being free advertising was correct and you don't own a Mac.


----------



## withwap (Jul 5, 2008)

SINC said:


> Well a reply like that certainly confirms my first idea about your interest in this site being free advertising was correct and you don't own a Mac.


Ok whatever mate, i wont allow you to make a fool out of me. Silence is a best answer for ignorant comments


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Clearly s/he came here to spam--but stuck around somewhat.

Unfortunately, even if her/his site isn't a scam, the links in the first post above are far better, and the RFD thread offers thousands of Canadian testimonials, tips on ordering, and such.

MasterBlaster asks if there are local sources, though--local to him. Perhaps somebody knows the answer. But given the low cost of places like Zenni or goggles4u, and the relatively good reviews, I wonder what the benefit of going local is; local will cost more, and might have the same customer service as our thread spammer.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

withwap said:


> Ok whatever mate, i wont allow you to make a fool out of me. Silence is a best answer for ignorant comments


Ah yes, silence on an electronic board. Come to think of it, that is rather common here.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Ok so Hang Me*

Initially it was a local store that was being looked for. At the risk of instant virtual death - Wally World

I have not bought glasses there for some time, but last time, basic frames were $25.00 and lenses started at about $30.00. Mine are not fancy, but I have worn them steadilly for about 5 years now with no problems.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sue me! I want a pair of Cutler and Gross designer glasses real bad. I have never had to wear glasses in my life, so I figure I may as well enjoy my first.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Spam, reported.


----------

